# rescuing a swarm from an air vent



## Thebeesneeds (Mar 30, 2016)

Hello fellow beeks, I need some advice. 

I am a teacher and at about 11:30 today I noticed a swarm, by 2:00 I could only see a few bees and they were going in a vent above a bathroom. I tried collecting them after school, I took the top off the vent but they were way to far down for me to get. The principal was nice enough to give me 24 hours to try and get them before she calls an exterminator. 

Here is what I did. I left a nut box with frames covered in sugar syrup right next to the vent. I put the lid on but kept all the holes open. I also left the cover off the vent so hopefully they will decide it is no longer an ideal spot and they will move into my box. If that long shot idea doesn't work how else can I get the bees out of that space? they are at least 18 inches down a vent with a 5 inch radius. Not sure where the vent leads. Any help would be very much appreciated!!


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

I can't imagine a way to do it that quickly except to suck them out with a beevac or perhaps find a spot past the bees (perhaps by threading in a small tube) and introducing one of the chemicals (Bee-Go or such) to drive them into your box. I understand that some of those chemicals have a rather unpleasant smell so be careful that you don't wind up evacuating the whole school.
Bill


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

if you have access to the ductwork, cut the section out and take them home pull the bees and any comb out and then take it back and seal off with aluminum duct tape.


----------



## warrior (Nov 21, 2005)

If they just moved in and you can get "behind" them with some bee quick you can run them out. This usually works in the first 48 hours. Much more than that or by the time it takes to have open brood they are loathe to abandon the comb. Just be sure to force them towards the exit and not deeper into the structure.


----------



## IAmTheWaterbug (Jun 4, 2014)

warrior said:


> If they just moved in and you can get "behind" them with some bee quick you can run them out. This usually works in the first 48 hours. Much more than that or by the time it takes to have open brood they are loathe to abandon the comb. Just be sure to force them towards the exit and not deeper into the structure.


I just helped a friend of mine do exactly this a few weeks ago, to remove a swarm from a vent, less than 24 hours after they moved in. He piped in Bee-Quick behind the swarm using a long plastic tube, and I gave him a nuc with a frame of old, black comb to put outside the vent. 

Based on the photos he's sent me there is a reasonable chance they're all out, but I won't be able to help him check for another week or so. 

But from everything I've read, time is of the essence in getting them out!


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

I think a queen in a cage would give them a bit more incentive to stay out.


----------

